# Beau's story - kind of long...



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He is absolutely freakin' GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*He is a fine looking boy*

I'm a sucker for a happy ending story. Good on ya


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I absolutely love Shiloh Shepherds! He is beautiful.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

He is stunning! I love Shilohs!


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

what a beautiful dog. you must have been meant to be his owner.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He's a beautiful boy, I'm glad he's with you. I can see he does need to put on weight. I hope he continues to do well with C&C, and no more problems with other dogs. I'm sure you'll do everything needed to keep in line. Congrats on the addition to your family.


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS! I hope everything continues to go well!!!!

At first I was going to say - he sure does look SMALL for a Shiloh!! I have a friend who absolutely LOVES this breed!!! BUT in looking at your "avatar" picture - you CAN TELL he is alot bigger than the Goldens!!

Gald to hear he is gaining weight!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Christi ...Thanks for saving this boy...he so handsome..........


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Beautiful Dog.......He must just adore you.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I had never heard of a Shiloh shepard before! He's gorgeous, Christie. What a labor of love from you...wonderful!!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

What a beautiful dog and thanks for saving him,twice!.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It's wonderful that no one gave up on this beautiful dog and you were there to save him. He must love and respect you and your pack!


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

What a blessing your are to this beautiful boy!! He was meant to be with you!


----------



## Big Mamoo (Jul 4, 2007)

I had never heard of a Shiloh Shepard but he is absolutely gorgeous. What a big boy!! Congratulations  :dblthumb2


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Wow so much underweight when you got him. That night have been part of his problem. Thank you for having the heart to take him in. I would like to say that I would do that but with puppers around I don;t know. Thank you again for saving him.

Hooch


----------



## charchan's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you! He has made his way into our hearts, I love watching them play together. He has been a wonderful addition, he does add to the pack, that's for sure! It has been work keeping up with 3. There are many of you on this site that have done and continue to do a lot more than I have and I must say I never knew the work that went into a rescue. I admire those who do it on continual basis!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

I have to say that I always loved Charley and Chanzee pictures, and now you have a beautiful Shiloh with them. So glad things are working out with your boys. Sometimes it's just meant to be. It's a lot of hard work I know, but your obviously doing it right. congratulations, they all are very handsome. keep the pictures coming!


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

what a beautiful boy


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Wow, he's beautiful!!! My thoughts were they same as Hooch's. If he was always hungry that may have contributed to his mood. 

I have to say that I didn't see him in your avatar until someone mentioned that he was in the picture...I went back to take a look and... LOL...there he is--I thought that your dogs were sitting in front of a TREE!!!! He's HUGE!!!!


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

Cute-cute-cute !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

All of them are beautiful.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank you for saving him and I hope he continues to be doing great. He is a very handsome dog and I could see why you would fall in love with him.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

gorgeous boy! Thank you for saving him and giving him a chance.


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

He is so pretty! I had never heard of this breed until you wrote and friday at the dog show a lady was there with one that she had rescued(they had a table set up for the shelter i think) Such a sweetie! From what she told us it had been abused but had come along way since she had gotten him. LOL...everyone who came by he wanted them to stop and pet him...guess he was making up for lost time!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I've never heard of a Shiloh Shepherd before... but he sure is stunning!!!! Looks like your other two really do adore him!


----------

